# The Rabbit Hunter



## Shade (Nov 6, 2010)

Okay, I think I owe my honest opinion on the Rabbit Hunter after a long term of use.

The unit I got has a slight defect, one gap on the fork wasn't cut throughly but was easily remedied with a hack saw. This is a high quality compact slingshot that will last for generations. The one I got is powder coated shiny black w/ black para cord wrapped around the handle for more comfort and grip. It also came with rubber inserts on the fork for the thumb and index finger. The edges are rounded and is not painful to hold after long periods of time. The design is simple and functional for various types of holding techniques, I have big hands yet I didn't find it hard to hold.

The tubes (leather pouched) that came with it will put ones bought from local sports stores to shame. I was concern of the durability at first but after using it under heavy rain, I still see no visual tears. The beautiful riveted holster is not bulky but very durable as well.

Overall, the experience was great. The Rabbit Hunter is a great product that I would highly recommend for a compact slingshot. Very quick shipping time and good communication, good job & keep it up Zhang. I will not think twice ordering again.

- Shade


----------



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

Shade, Thanks for your review and kind words.

Zhang.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

You cant beat a good Chinese slingshot, i know there is a few bad ones out there, but you have to admit the chinese know what they are doing, and all ways send there stuff out, and do replace if it go's missing, keep up the good work Zhang, cheers jeff


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

What does the rabbit hunter look like? thanks.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this link

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3722-rabbit-hunter/


----------

